# Can I get some reassurance this isn't possible? UPDATE #100



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

A little background:
Dh had a vasectomy a year ago, right before our son was born. He never brought in the sperm sample to insure that all the little swimmers had died. About 3-4 months after the big V the surgeon called and said that they send tissue samples to some lab and based on his tissue sample he's at "high risk for an ineffective vasectomy". Even with this information dh figures since it's been a year we're fine.

About 9 days ago we had sex & I realized after it was a couple days before ovulation.

Fast forward to today:
All day today everytime I nurse ds my nipples hurt. When he latches on it feels similar to what it feels like the first couple days of nursing, although not as bad. I have a horrible headache & feel sick to my stomach.

It's totally possible I'm just getting sick but the nipple pain is freaking me out.

So, the obvious question is... Is there really even a chance I could be pregnant or is there other reasons for nipple pain?







I've never experience the pain before my period or anything like that so I don't think it's that. Plus my period is still about 6 days away.

I know we don't know "for sure" but I can't fathom that the V would already be ineffective?


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

If he didn't get the check to make sure it wasn't effective and it wasn't, it's still not going to be after a year.







:


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, what she said.

And TEST!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn* 
If he didn't get the check to make sure it wasn't effective and it wasn't, it's still not going to be after a year.







:

I know & that's my fear. But really how likely is it that it wasn't effective?? I've never heard of it not being, at least initially.

I know it was stupid of us & I get pregnant incredibly easy so I know if there was even ONE sperm it'd find a way.

I feel horrible for knowing I'd be upset if I was pregnant but I really cannot have another kid.

I need to calm down and just not think about it. I'm sure it's just a weird thing. Maybe because ds just got a new tooth he's sucking differently and that's causing the pain?


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

It sounds like your dh only had one vas deferens severed, instead of both. If so, chances are that he is virtually normal in reproductive ability.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Sorry, can't reassure you - one of my good friends has a third child from a situation almost identical to yours - Husband got a vasectomy, never got checked, I think she got pregnant a little sooner - like 4-6 months after the Vasectomy.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed* 
It sounds like your dh only had one vas deferens severed, instead of both. If so, chances are that he is virtually normal in reproductive ability.

WHAT? Why wouldn't they have done both?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Failed vasectomies are very common which is why it's CRUCIAL to go in for that little test your husband poopooed.

Hope things work out the way you want them to...


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

You dig out the vas through a tiny cut in the scrotum, basically doing it by feel. When you get a cord of tissue that you think it it, you cut it in half and send a piece off to the lab.

Once in a while the cord that you cut isn't the vas, but is a blood vessel or strand of connective tissue. That's why you do the pathology exam of the tissue, and also why you check for sterility with a specimen.


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Heck, I have a friend who got pregnant after a tubal. A failed vasectomy is much more common!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a feeling these are not the answers poor N was looking for


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't really reassure you about the V but I can say that I was *sure* that I was pregnant a few months ago - IUD be damned and it turns out I wasn't.







I had all the symptoms and DH swore I had the "pregnant smell" but I tested and it turned out my hormones were just wonky.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

As a former andrologist, I can tell you that yes, this could be possible.









POAS and have your dh go in for routine SA to determine whether there are any swimmers.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

No, I don't think these are the answers she is looking for, but correct in my limited experience. My sister has had 2 post-V babies. Her DH got a V before they met and got married...his first wife never had a pregnancy after his V, so he thought it was complete. But there has never been a sperm that couldn't impregnate the women my family, so even though he had low sperm count, he was able to knock her up (oops the first time, on purpose the second time). She has since had a tubal and no more babies.

So, it is in the realm of possibility. But I hope it turns out the way you want it too







.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

You certainly could be pregnant, but I wanted to give you hope that maybe you aren't.







Every time Nathaniel gets a new tooth he changes the way he nurses and my nipples are sore for a week or two. Here's to hoping the little peanut's new tooth is causing the discomfort!

But you need to go test and your dh needs to get it all checked out! And keep us updated!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I have a feeling these are not the answers poor N was looking for









You're right.


----------



## hottater (Jun 11, 2005)

I know of several men that failed the follow-up test. Yes, you could be pg. You need to test, have dh be seen and follow the dr's orders this time.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Stop torturing yourself and get a preg test. It's totally possible. In fact, there are others here at MDC who got preggers that way.

I hope you get the answer you want from teh testt~!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
You certainly could be pregnant, but I wanted to give you hope that maybe you aren't.







Every time Nathaniel gets a new tooth he changes the way he nurses and my nipples are sore for a week or two. Here's to hoping the little peanut's new tooth is causing the discomfort!

But you need to go test and your dh needs to get it all checked out! And keep us updated!

Thanks, this is my hope!









I'm going to wait until AF is due and if I miss it, I will test.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

There are plenty of other reasons for the nipple pain though.

Bad latch
Disruptive nursing
Yeast
On and off while pulling

Etc.. I had nipple pain now and then during my daughters toddlerhood and it wasn't from pregnancy. I would test to make sure and have your hubby go get his spermies tested.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn* 
There are plenty of other reasons for the nipple pain though.

Bad latch
Disruptive nursing
Yeast
On and off while pulling

Etc.. I had nipple pain now and then during my daughters toddlerhood and it wasn't from pregnancy. I would test to make sure and have your hubby go get his spermies tested.

He has been somewhat disrupted & he's not feeling well so he's been pulling on and off.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Well you most certainly *could be* pregnant. I would send DH back immediately to make sure that there is ZERO sperm in his semen. Then & only then will you know that the V was succesful.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

They do the follow up tests for this very reason. You *could* be pregnant. I would definitely send dp in for the test. And, I would go pick up a few HPTs.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

My brother has had two vasectomies. Need I say more?


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Your husband really needs to go in and get tested. Failed vasectomies are not common but they absolutely do happen. Usually they catch the failed ones when they retest and take care of it for free. If your husband never tested he could very well be fertile.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

My daughter is the result of a failed vasectomy. Just sayin'...

Dar


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonnymoose* 
My brother has had two vasectomies. Need I say more?











DH appeared to congenitally only have one vas deferens when he had his done a couple of years ago. The urologist said he'd only ever seen it happen a couple of times in his entire career, but that it can happen.

He also started a vasectomy on a man who ended up congenitally having NO vas deferens....but the man had three children. He recommended the man find a counselor and/or attorney rather than a urologist.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember that, even when conditions are "perfect" for conception (both partners of normal or better fertility, ideal timing of intercourse) conception doesn't always happen. Don't panic yet- you could have thrush, and/or the flu and/or your child could be "nursing funny" due to teething or illness. You could also have "hormonal weirdness of unknown origin"- ie hormones could be causing your discomfort even if you're not pregnant and even if this has never happened premenstrually before. Our bodies change as we get older.

Now, if your DH had a vasectomy, and never had his sperm checked, there's no way of knowing if he was EVER infertile from the surgury. A year later makes no difference- if it didn't work initially, it will continue to not work (or rather, the reproductive system will continue to work







) a year later.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
My daughter is the result of a failed vasectomy. Just sayin'...

Dar

Yes but how long after the V did you end up pregnant?









I'm actually not panicking yet. I'm hoping the pain while nursing is due to the fact ds is teething. *fingers crossed*!!!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Remember that, even when conditions are "perfect" for conception (both partners of normal or better fertility, ideal timing of intercourse) conception doesn't always happen. Don't panic yet- you could have thrush, and/or the flu and/or your child could be "nursing funny" due to teething or illness. You could also have "hormonal weirdness of unknown origin"- ie hormones could be causing your discomfort even if you're not pregnant and even if this has never happened premenstrually before. Our bodies change as we get older.

Now, if your DH had a vasectomy, and never had his sperm checked, there's no way of knowing if he was EVER infertile from the surgury. A year later makes no difference- if it didn't work initially, it will continue to not work (or rather, the reproductive system will continue to work







) a year later.

See, in our case conception DOES always happen!







:

We've had unprotected sex 4 times during ovulation and I've gotten pregnant every single time.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I can't really reassure you about the V but I can say that I was *sure* that I was pregnant a few months ago - IUD be damned and it turns out I wasn't.







I had all the symptoms and DH swore I had the *"pregnant smell"* but I tested and it turned out my hormones were just wonky.

eeek!!! please, this is a good thing, right?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I have soreness when I have yeast. So perhaps that is just it.

But then again...


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I just wanted to say that I have soreness when I have yeast. So perhaps that is just it.

But then again...

At this point I don't know which I'd rather have... yeast or another baby.







Ok, joking, but I did have very resistant thrush for 8 months with ds so I pray that is not it!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Yes but how long after the V did you end up pregnant?









I'm actually not panicking yet. I'm hoping the pain while nursing is due to the fact ds is teething. *fingers crossed*!!!

Couple years... but her dad might have been lying about the whole thing. It wouldn't totally surprise me.

Dar


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

If he brings in his sample, he'll know in about 2 days if he's 'clean'. That's about how long it took to get the 'you're shooting blanks' call from the doc. If he brings in a sample Monday, you'll get the results on Wed/Thurs, which is still before your period is due. If he's 'clean' you can relax and assume you're just getting sick. If he's not, well, you have a few days to get used to the positive POAS you may be getting.


----------



## Pagan_princess (Jul 17, 2004)

How long until you are late....i'm curious now!!


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

:

Hope you get the answer you are looking for!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Very possible - you don't know if the vasectomy worked, and you've been having sex for a year. Even if you only had 5% odds of getting pregnant, that's a lot of trying.

They become more effective with time, no less, because the backed up sperm cause antisperm antibodies to form. That's why reversals don't work if the vasectomy was done a long time ago.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Ever since my second was born and I got AF back, my nipples get sore just before and during my period. I also get sore breasts. You could be pregnant, or it could be AF







. I hope what you wish for comes to be.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Send your DH in straight away to make sure it worked. I can't believe he skipped BOTH chances to make sure it was a success!







Failed vasectomies are really common!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I know several people who get pregnant afterwards, but MOST of them didn't get all their follow up counts done.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
eeek!!! please, this is a good thing, right?

DH says that I have a particular smell when I am newly pregnant, similar to sour milk.







: Sorry, TMI. He does have a weird sense of smell though so who knows.


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

How long do you have until AF is due?

It would probably be quicker for your DH to go in and have a sample checked, rather than waiting for your period.

I mean, of course, if his sample shows that there are still active swimmers, then you'll have to wait...but if it shows he's not producing, then you'll know you're ok.


----------



## corwinegall (Jul 7, 2004)

subbung


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

IMO and IME..any "pregnancy symptoms" which happen before AF don't mean anything and aren't reliable at all as far as an indication of pregnancy. With pregnancy, nausea generally doesn't start until 6 weeks and nipple soreness not until after AF is late. It took about 9 months of TTC to concieve this belly babe..and I swear EVERY MONTH before AF, I would be SURE I was prengant with nipple soreness, nausea...and every month I wasn't (until the month I was..and then I had no symptoms.







).

Personally, I think any "symptoms" which happen before AF is due, are meaningless and probably just due to changing hormones or whatever. If I am reading your post right, your ds is only about a year old and you are nursing, so your hormones are likely still adjusting to a return of fertility.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Fun thread!









So, my3peanuts did you POAS yet??


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

: Hey you can join us up at the Due in May club if you are PG.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

I didn't POAS because I can't justify wasting the money. I wasted more money than I care to know on those things in the last 4 years.









AF is due Saturday so if she doesn't show I'll be on my way for a test.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

: Where's the eating chocolate smiley, I don't even like popcorn...

BTW - every pregnancy I get vertigo, lightheaded, ill to my stomach at implantantion. I can always give an implantation date regardless of whether I was temp taking or not.

OP - do you know your temps? If you temp remains elevated, then you can assume you are pregos. If it drops then your period is coming, this is helpful the days just before or just after your period is due. With my last pregnancy, I kept taking my temp and it just kept staying high and people were like don't you want a test to know for sure? Nope, I've got my test, right in the thermometer!
I had my FP doc do the test along with a UTI test, so just my co-pay out of pocket! And I had my pregnancy documented so I could come back to him for the necessary paperwork for our homebirth, birth certificate b/c our mw at the time was not licensed.

Okay, just going to hang out here for the next week until you know whether or not you are pregos. If you are having sex there is always a chance V or not, even tubals are not 100%. The ONLY 100% is not having sex.


----------



## rharr! (Nov 9, 2005)

so today is Sunday, and I want to know if you POAS


----------



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

Yikes!

My husband had to have two vasectomies. The first didn't take.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

"I didn't POAS because I can't justify wasting the money"

They are in the Dollar store & they are accurate!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liseux* 
"I didn't POAS because I can't justify wasting the money"

They are in the Dollar store & they are accurate!

And you may be ok with waiting, but some of us aren't!!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
And you may be ok with waiting, but some of us aren't!!


Ok, ok I'll pick one up today, sheesh!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

how many dpo are you?


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
how many dpo are you?

I'm only 10 dpo. With both my dd's I got a BFP 5 days before AF was due so around 11- 12 dpo? I think it's still pretty early to test.

I cannot believe I am even contemplating taking a pregnancy test. This isn't supposed to happen!

DH ---->







:


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Ya, that's what I was thinking. As much as I'd want to know, I'm not sure I'd go out this early just to get a pg test.

*going back into hiding now*







:


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've gotten all five of my + at 9 or 10 DPO with a first responce.

Just sayin'


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, for those that want me to test I fully expect at least $10 of funded pp to show up. Pm me.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Just buy a two pack.


----------



## msjd123 (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
I've gotten all five of my + at 9 or 10 DPO with a first responce.

Just sayin'

















: Isn't it worth spending $10 for peace of mind???? You know you want to.....


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm sorry I can't reassure you much









Getting checked is really important before having unprotected sex after a vasectomy. I refused to stop using protection until dh got checked out. My dh took in his sample and they gave him the results right away.
Even if you aren't pregnant this time you probably want to know. Your dh should be able to find out pretty fast.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Sheesh! How long does it take to run to a drugstore or dollar store anyway?!?!???


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a pregnant client right now who just conceived her 3rd child after a vasectomy 5 years ago. (They wanted 2). I would take a test, just to be sure.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

hmmm no update yet. I swear, I'm patient.


----------



## ^guest^ (Jul 2, 2005)

My husband had a friend at work who had 3 vasectomies and a child each of the first two (for a total of 5). He had just turned 30. His nickname was "Rabbit' and I was warned to stand far, far away from him because he could impregnate a woman by simply looking at her.

However, I've had several months lately where my period was late and I could swear I was pregnant (even though we were using protection). Turned out I wasn't, so it can go either way. Best to get tested, the both of you.


----------



## coldfeet (Jun 2, 2006)

:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neoma* 
My husband had a friend at work who had 3 vasectomies and a child each of the first two (for a total of 5).

Huh?


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Huh?










Yeah confused here too! Unless it were twins?


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think you could get a pos even if you were pregnant and POAS now, most people don't see a pos until about 11+ days after ovulation. Wait until about 14 DPO and POAS and see what happens. I hope you get the answer you want







I have heard of a lot of pregnancies resulting from failed V's, sorry mama. Get your DH in to get tested!! Some people need 2 V's for it to be effective, there is a thread about this in the father section right now.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Did you test yet?

How 'bout now?


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

It's been a year, and it's probably reasonable to assume this wasn't your first time post-surgery DTD, and probably not the first time around ovulation, no? Given your prior history of fertility, if your DH's swimmers were still swimming, it seems like a year's worth of unhindered access to your eggs would have resulted in something noteworthy sooner, no? I guess you'll know soon enough one way or the other. It'll work out somehow, whatever the result.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If it were me, I wouldn't bother testing until AF was a couple of days late.

You're due on the 15th? I wouldn't test before the 17th, personally. But then, I probably wouldn't post about it on MDC that early either.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaLeigh* 
Yeah confused here too! Unless it were twins?

I understood it as

He had 3 kids
Vasectomy
1 kid
Vasectomy
1 kid
Vacectomy that finally worked!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia* 
I understood it as

He had 3 kids
Vasectomy
1 kid
Vasectomy
1 kid
Vacectomy that finally worked!










How do you get that from this?

"My husband had a friend at work who had 3 vasectomies and a child each of the first two (for a total of 5)."


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
How do you get that from this?

"My husband had a friend at work who had 3 vasectomies and a child each of the first two (for a total of 5)."

That is what I thought too. A total of 5 kids and one child for each of the first two vasectomies. Subtract and you get 3 kids before V1.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
It's been a year, and it's probably reasonable to assume this wasn't your first time post-surgery DTD, and probably not the first time around ovulation, no? Given your prior history of fertility, if your DH's swimmers were still swimming, it seems like a year's worth of unhindered access to your eggs would have resulted in something noteworthy sooner, no? I guess you'll know soon enough one way or the other. It'll work out somehow, whatever the result.

Well, we've actually been fairly... abstinent(for lack of a better word







). This is only my 4th month of AF since I'm breastfeeding & we've never had sex around the time of ovulation until now.

Ruthla, yeah I should've waited to wonder, I see the peer pressure now.









BTW, I decided to POAS no earlier than Saturday.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

All of you "wait to POAS" ladies are so annoying.








:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
That is what I thought too. A total of 5 kids and one child for each of the first two vasectomies. Subtract and you get 3 kids before V1.

I guess I'm the one who can't see it!!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
How do you get that from this?

"My husband had a friend at work who had 3 vasectomies and a child each of the first two (for a total of 5)."

It sounds like the word "after" was left out after "child."

So that would work out as Blissful_maia said:

They already had three children (we assume) then they had a child after each failed vas. Two failed vas makes two kids, then one successful vas, making three vasectomies.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to wait till SATURDAY?!?!?!







:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
It sounds like the word "after" was left out after "child."

So that would work out as Blissful_maia said:

They already had three children (we assume) then they had a child after each failed vas. Two failed vas makes two kids, then one successful vas, making three vasectomies.

Yeah that does help me piece it together. Thanks!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe this is too obvious... but shouldn't the OP's husband get tested for sperm regardless of whether she is pregnant right now or not?

I mean, he needs to do that anyway, so he should do it RIGHT AWAY. Then we won't all have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

FIVE WHOLE DAYS we have to wait - what are you doing to us???


----------



## ^guest^ (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
How do you get that from this?

"My husband had a friend at work who had 3 vasectomies and a child each of the first two (for a total of 5)."

Lol I meant he had a kid after each of the first two vasectomies. They had 3 kids, he went for a vas, it failed and his wife got preggo, got another one, wife got preggo again, got a third and it finally worked.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laggie* 
Maybe this is too obvious... but shouldn't the OP's husband get tested for sperm regardless of whether she is pregnant right now or not?

I mean, he needs to do that anyway, so he should do it RIGHT AWAY. Then we won't all have to wait until Saturday.









That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laggie* 
Maybe this is too obvious... but shouldn't the OP's husband get tested for sperm regardless of whether she is pregnant right now or not?

I mean, he needs to do that anyway, so he should do it RIGHT AWAY. Then we won't all have to wait until Saturday.

















:


----------



## peapiebaby (Jul 7, 2007)

Just bumping in here b/c I'm curious, too!


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 

Ruthla, yeah I should've waited to wonder, I see the peer pressure now.









BTW, I decided to POAS no earlier than Saturday.










More peer pressure!

POAS tomorrow first thing in the morning!!!!!


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

I know a couple that had a surprise post-vas baby. And they're just one of only a few couples I know who relied on a vasectomy for birth control!

Subbing.


----------



## peapiebaby (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah!! (Seconding agreeing POAS tomorrow!)


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

We still try and convince my mom, who is stillin child bearing years, that one of these days she will find herself knocked up.....24 years post vas


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

In 5 pages I've gotten 1, possibly 2 that gave me reassurance!









I keep going back & forth in my mind about how I'd feel if I were pregnant. I wasn't really thinking too strongly about it until everyone had a story about a post-vas baby. LOL

I HATE being pregnant & I don't want another baby. Really, I don't. But I LOVE labor and delivery! I can't think of a good fix!


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Subbing...
My dh had a V about 1.5 yrs ago. His first sample wasn't clean (in spite of his heroic efforts to "clear the pipes"), but his second was.

I read recently that the new recommendation is for men to get checked every three years. Even if the procedure is initially successful, those sneaky vas deferens can figure out a way to regrow sometimes. Dh's urologist claimed that because he cauterized the vas in addition to cutting them, that he is not at risk, but I am unwilling to take that chance.

The "test" merely involves looking at a slide of semen under a microscope. Swimmers are pretty easy to spot in a fresh sample! If you have any scientist geek friends you could check yourself.

You said you have only had a couple of PP afs, right? I had some really wierd cycles with lots of pg symptoms during the first few months it was back. I even used up all the pregnancy tests I had left from my TTC days. Hope it's just a false alarm!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
Subbing...
My dh had a V about 1.5 yrs ago. His first sample wasn't clean (in spite of his heroic efforts to "clear the pipes"), but his second was.

I read recently that the new recommendation is for men to get checked every three years. Even if the procedure is initially successful, those sneaky vas deferens can figure out a way to regrow sometimes. Dh's urologist claimed that because he cauterized the vas in addition to cutting them, that he is not at risk, but I am unwilling to take that chance.

The "test" merely involves looking at a slide of semen under a microscope. Swimmers are pretty easy to spot in a fresh sample! If you have any scientist geek friends you could check yourself.

You said you have only had a couple of PP afs, right? I had some really wierd cycles with lots of pg symptoms during the first few months it was back. I even used up all the pregnancy tests I had left from my TTC days. Hope it's just a false alarm!

I think this is my 4th cycle...

The funny thing is the sample has to be "from masturbation & brought to the lab within 45 minutes". Well, we live 30 minutes from town so that doesn't give him much time.







:


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Within 45 minutes??

Would the presence of dead sperm be just as convincing as the presence of live sperm?

Dh's "sample' was way more than 45 minutes old...it was like...3 hours old....


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Just to add to the stories here - my MIL knew a couple who decided to be child-free. She had a tubal and he had a vas early on in their life together. 15 or so years into their marriage (and they were in their mid-40's by this time), she discovers she is pregnant. What are the chances of that? Minute, but still possible. When I met them, their child was 10 or so and they really did enjoy being parents. But still - what a surprise!

OTOH, my periods could be whacked when in the earlier months/years of breastfeeding. If I was pg for every time I was convinced that I was, I'd have approximately 15 kids by now. Thankfully, that is not the case.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
(in spite of his heroic efforts to "clear the pipes")


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
I think this is my 4th cycle...

The funny thing is the sample has to be "from masturbation & brought to the lab within 45 minutes". Well, we live 30 minutes from town so that doesn't give him much time.







:

Unless he collects his sample in town... maybe at the lab. He might discuss the time factor with them and see what they suggest he do.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
Within 45 minutes??

Would the presence of dead sperm be just as convincing as the presence of live sperm?

Dh's "sample' was way more than 45 minutes old...it was like...3 hours old....

If they saw _any_ sperm they would have called you. If the vas deferens are severed no sperm should be getting out. I think the issue is just that live sperm are easier to spot.

I occasionally see live sperm in my patients' vaginal secretions (in spite of them being told to please abtain for at least 24 hrs before an exam) and given the wait time in our clinic, I can promise you that sperm was at least several hours old. Those little dudes are built to last! Keep the sample warm, and I bet they'll do fine.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, so I broke down and took a test.









The thing is, I think I messed it up. I could tell FOR SURE if there was a second line or not so I opened the test(north to 60 inspired me







) and still couldn't tell. So, I put it down, got a phone call, made lunch, etc, and now I look and there's a second pink line. The thing is it's super faint and I'm sure it's an evap line. I wish I wouldn't have taken it apart!







:

I'm reading the other thread & noticing everyone saying evap lines aren't pink & now I don't know what to think!!







:


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Great update









Never mess with the test!! (Just about all of us have though







)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Now you're gonna have to test again, maybe in the morning?

And I say have to because we are all reading both threads, and holding our breath for you guys!

good luck.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Ok, so I broke down and took a test.









The thing is, I think I messed it up. I could tell FOR SURE if there was a second line or not so I opened the test(north to 60 inspired me







) and still couldn't tell. So, I put it down, got a phone call, made lunch, etc, and now I look and there's a second pink line. The thing is it's super faint and I'm sure it's an evap line. I wish I wouldn't have taken it apart!







:

I'm reading the other thread & noticing everyone saying evap lines aren't pink & now I don't know what to think!!







:

Uh oh, I created a monster.







You're supposed to carry it around in your pocket (maybe even in a sling? ..lol) but never, EVER, walk away from a test before the 10 minutes is up.







:

What brand of test was it? Because I have to say, I've been googling about evaporation lines on First Response's, and they have been very common lately. Even the convincing PINK ones.







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

If the line showed up after the time expired, then it's an evap line. If it showed up within the allotted time then it's +.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
The "test" merely involves looking at a slide of semen under a microscope. Swimmers are pretty easy to spot in a fresh sample! If you have any scientist geek friends you could check yourself.

I have always wanted to do that but DH won't give me a sample. Something about it being yucky???

Hmm. I guess I would retest in a couple of days myself. And I would probably grab a microscope and a sample from DH.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Uh oh, I created a monster.







You're supposed to carry it around in your pocket (maybe even in a sling? ..lol) but never, EVER, walk away from a test before the 10 minutes is up.







:

What brand of test was it? Because I have to say, I've been googling about evaporation lines on First Response's, and they have been very common lately. Even the convincing PINK ones.







:

It was a FRER.







:

I'm sure it's an evap. line because I don't think it was there within the 10 minutes.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I hate to say this, but when I was pg with dd I got what I thought was an evap line because it was just so darned faint you could barely see a thing. So I went and got tested again at PP and it came out -. But I actually was pg







: which i found out weeks later at my Drs

I guess test again in a few days and use FMU!


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

You could feed the frenzy even more by posting a picture of the test...


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

These threads are bringing it ALL back to me....

The bright and sunny day. Its was the day AF was due. It was the first month we were "trying." I took an old test I'd had for like, 10 years. There were 2 lines, but I had no idea what that meant. (no instructions)

*heart thumping with an educated guess*

I drove like a bat out of hell to the local store and bought...um...3 different tests. The electronic kind etc... DH wanted to KILL me when he saw the receipt.







I POAS immediately and got the electronic "PREGNANT."

I sat in complete shock for 30 minutes. Absolute stunned shock. I did not believe any of the tests

I lined all the positive tests on the kitchen counter and asked DH what he thought this meant?







: Then I got a blood test the next morning. The NP thought I was out of my mind.

Just felt like sharing.

I hope what each mama wants, each mama gets.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Okay, I've had faint line, so faint it was barely visable in very early pregnancy before my period was to arrive. I re tested early AM first urine a day or so later -- wow, not so faint.

You are really going to have to re-test, wait for your period due date and get an electronic one, that says pregnant, not pregnant maybe that would clear up any confusion and be worth the price.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, here's a couple pictures... Although it's seriously so light I can't really get it to show up.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...t=IMG_3578.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...t=IMG_3589.jpg


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I couldn't see a second line, although it could be the picture


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
It was a FRER.







:

Darned FRER!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Ok, here's a couple pictures... Although it's seriously so light I can't really get it to show up.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...t=IMG_3578.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...t=IMG_3589.jpg

Crap. Now you have me thinking mine may not be an evaporation line after all, because my line is WAY darker than that. I can barely see it in the first picture, but not at all in the second picture.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't see a line there at all.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I can't see one at all. I think you may just be seeing where the chemical is on the strip that would catch the HcG if you had it.

I think it's -.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I think it's an evap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Crap. Now you have me thinking mine may not be an evaporation line after all, because my line is WAY darker than that. I can barely see it in the first picture, but not at all in the second picture.

I've seen your pictures. I think you're knocked up.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I have always wanted to do that but DH won't give me a sample. Something about it being yucky???

Hmm. I guess I would retest in a couple of days myself. And I would probably grab a microscope and a sample from DH.

do you guys use condoms? Because if he ejaculates inside of you, there's your sample right there


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

The is it/is it not threads always make me think of that scene in "Singles" where they're debating if the pregnancy test is sorta, kinda, maybe blue and the camera pans out and it's so blue it's cobalt.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Wouldnt it be ironic if the OP's AF arrives right on time, or maybe a day or two early?


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Ok, here's a couple pictures... Although it's seriously so light I can't really get it to show up.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...t=IMG_3578.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...t=IMG_3589.jpg


I can see it in the first picture. I didn't even have to squint and move my head from side to side like I usually do when people post maybe-positive-tests.

I hope you get the result you want.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I see the line in both.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
do you guys use condoms? Because if he ejaculates inside of you, there's your sample right there









I'm boggling on how she'd get that sample under a microscope, though.







:


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

No second line there.

I even opened it in photoshop and checked the colors all along the strip - there is no line there, no extra hue, saturation or pigmentation at all.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Sperm were discovered by the guy who invented the microscope. Guess how that happened.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
do you guys use condoms? Because if he ejaculates inside of you, there's your sample right there

















I think he might be a bit creeped out if I jump up and say "thanks honey, now where is my microscope?" I might just do that one day though.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
Sperm were discovered by the guy who invented the microscope. Guess how that happened.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 







I think he might be a bit creeped out if I jump up and say "thanks honey, now where is my microscope?" I might just do that one day though.









I've totally done that.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 







I think he might be a bit creeped out if I jump up and say "thanks honey, now where is my microscope?" I might just do that one day though.









Yep, I've done that too!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I have always wanted to do that but DH won't give me a sample. Something about it being yucky???

Hmm. I guess I would retest in a couple of days myself. And I would probably grab a microscope and a sample from DH.

Actually it involves quite a bit more than that if they do the test properly. It is a lengthy and very scientifically precise procedure. I was an andrologist (before becoming a SAHM!), and it's not "just" looking under a microscope for swimmers.

For the most part, you need a very good and specific microscope. I tried to use dh's from his lab one time (shhh our secret), and it was impossible. If you really want to know and have access to a good one and the knowledge of how to properly use a microscope, place a dot of semen (not too large, you don't want overflow) on the glass slide, place a slide cover over top, and you have to get quite close to it. Adjust until you see it.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Darned FRER!









Crap. Now you have me thinking mine may not be an evaporation line after all, because my line is WAY darker than that. I can barely see it in the first picture, but not at all in the second picture.


Hey! Quit ragging on FRER it's never failed me yet!!


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

I took a vaginal swab after DTD that morning and looked for (and found!) swimmers under the scope.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkHorseMama* 
The is it/is it not threads always make me think of that scene in "Singles" where they're debating if the pregnancy test is sorta, kinda, maybe blue and the camera pans out and it's so blue it's cobalt.

















totally!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't see a line in either.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama* 
I don't see a line in either.









Yeah, the line is super light. I can still see it but it's really light and doesn't show up really in the pictures.

I'm 99.9% sure it's probably an evap line. Let's hope!


----------



## lolalola (Aug 1, 2006)

I think I can see 'something' in the first one, but it may just be an evap line.

This thread is scaring me, though. My husband has his V scheduled for Thurs.
I assumed we'd be footloose and fancy-free regarding sex from then on...now, not so much.

*bites fingernails*


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

OP- I asked my dh how long they gave him to get his sample to the lab and he said 2 hours so I think your dh could manage that.

lolalola- Just make sure you used protection until your dh gets cleared and make sure he gets a sample checked. My dh has his V over 4 years ago and no issues for us.


----------



## lolalola (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
lolalola- Just make sure you used protection until your dh gets cleared and make sure he gets a sample checked.

Oh, you bet I will. I wasn't aware of any of this, prior to this thread.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
If the line showed up after the time expired, then it's an evap line. If it showed up within the allotted time then it's +.

yup, and most postives show up before the time is even up.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolalola* 
I think I can see 'something' in the first one, but it may just be an evap line.

This thread is scaring me, though. My husband has his V scheduled for Thurs.
I assumed we'd be footloose and fancy-free regarding sex from then on...now, not so much.

*bites fingernails*

Just make sure he goes back for the retest and odds are great you wont get any surprises later. Dh went back at 6 weeks didnt want to but he didnt want to keep having sex with condoms more









I actaully did use a childrens microscope with 300X magnification and saw dh's swimmers. He was actually more than willing to provide the sample as long as I did all the work







:







and it was so neat seeing all those little guys wiggling around on there. That was of course before the V.

I do see very faint lines. Reminds me of my







with ds actually. But without knowing knowing for sure if you saw it within the time limit there is no way of knowing if it is a evap or not. And like another pp said FRER has a pretty bad reputation for showing a extremely faint line when no pg is present.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

About 19 months ago, I 'knew' I was pregnant. There were two problems though. One being that it was wayyyyyyyyyy too early for me to be having the symptoms that I was having. The other being that I have a history of negative tests when I am pregnant, or borderline positives but I have never ever gotten a strong positive.

I ordered a couple of super-sensitive tests from babyhopes.com, and the minute they arrived I POAS. One minute AFTER the time was up, I saw a second line. It was there. A minute later it was gone again. I treated the test as a positive, because I was completely sure that it was.

A couple of weeks later I got a blood test from my doctor... that was positive, and Finnian is now almost 10 months old







:


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnw826* 
Actually it involves quite a bit more than that if they do the test properly. It is a lengthy and very scientifically precise procedure. I was an andrologist (before becoming a SAHM!), and it's not "just" looking under a microscope for swimmers.

For the most part, you need a very good and specific microscope. I tried to use dh's from his lab one time (shhh our secret), and it was impossible. If you really want to know and have access to a good one and the knowledge of how to properly use a microscope, place a dot of semen (not too large, you don't want overflow) on the glass slide, place a slide cover over top, and you have to get quite close to it. Adjust until you see it.

This is interesting because I work at a clinic where vasectomies are done, and I've seen the other providers just look at semen on a slide. Our scopes are ok, I wouldn't say great. This is a clinic that typically just provides GYN care, so what we do with our scopes is pretty limited. As I said before, I've seen semen in vaginal secretions and it is pretty obvious. Maybe it's harder if they're non-motile? I'm assuming dnw826, that you were looking at sperm morphology and not just presence of sperm, so you probably had a kick-a$$ scope.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
I'm assuming dnw826, that you were looking at sperm morphology and not just presence of sperm, so you probably had a kick-a$$ scope.

Yah but in the case of a vas isn't it present/not present that would be most important vs. morphology (like in a fertility setting)?


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supakitty* 
Yah but in the case of a vas isn't it present/not present that would be most important vs. morphology (like in a fertility setting)?

Absolutely. If you see sperm at all it's not a clear sample, so I'm thinking you don't need anything nicer than a basic compound microscope.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I looked, and all I could see was the sudden thought in my mind that I was using my computer to look at a stick of someone's pee. Out of curiosity.

Ah, the power of the internet.









I hope you get what you want in the end!


----------



## laura163 (Sep 13, 2002)

Any news today?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope* 
I'm boggling on how she'd get that sample under a microscope, though.







:

q-tip


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Anything?


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ibbit (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## loitering (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## 2swangirls (Feb 13, 2006)

:







:


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

I looked, and all I could see was the sudden thought in my mind that I was using my computer to look at a stick of someone's pee. Out of curiosity.

Ah, the power of the internet.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I've been lurking in this thread..finally decided to post.







The suspense! It's killing me.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry ladies, I forgot to post this morning!

AF came today, a day early. But that's a better outcome for us!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
This is interesting because I work at a clinic where vasectomies are done, and I've seen the other providers just look at semen on a slide. Our scopes are ok, I wouldn't say great. This is a clinic that typically just provides GYN care, so what we do with our scopes is pretty limited. As I said before, I've seen semen in vaginal secretions and it is pretty obvious. Maybe it's harder if they're non-motile? I'm assuming dnw826, that you were looking at sperm morphology and not just presence of sperm, so you probably had a kick-a$$ scope.

Yes, we had a good scope. We did all the testing-morphology, everything. I would assume you are just doing a quick check under the scope to check for any spermatazoa, however, that's not entirely accurate without a full count. I have never seen them just throw a sample under the slide, and we were the only office in the hospital (LARGE hospital) that did the testing. Interesting.

A quick peek under a scope would not be as accurate for determining any sperm presence without several samples taken, and a good scope. I would be wary of anyone telling me we were in the clear after just looking at one sample with a normal scope. I would request another sample and a good powered one. I might also suggest them spinning it down to get rid of the superfluous fluid to try and see if there are stragglers in the bottom.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The urologist tested dh's with just a simple microscope in office but then sent off the sample as well to check better.

OP I bet you feel a lot better but I also bet you are just a tiny bit sad.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I did not get an update and I had to come back and find out!!!
I'm hoping OP got the answer she wanted, it appears she did.
And I hope OP gets that DH in for his sperm evaluation ASAP so there are not any more scares.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Sorry ladies, I forgot to post this morning!

AF came today, a day early. But that's a better outcome for us!









Just as I predicted!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Wouldnt it be ironic if the OP's AF arrives right on time, or maybe a day or two early?

















I'm glad this scare is over for you.


----------

